
U.S. seizes $800k shipment of Xinjiang products made with human hair - arzt
https://www.axios.com/us-china-forced-labor-products-human-hair-69da26c5-2d01-4bad-a2b2-8c944f6d0a70.html
======
OldHand2018
I wonder what DNA testing of the hair would turn up. In fact, I wonder if
they've already tested samples and that's why they are making such an
extraordinary claim.

~~~
readme
To test it, you'd need DNA from a sample of detainees, I doubt they have that.

It's pretty suspicious though, 800k worth of human hair? It disgusts you, I
hope.

In other news, President Trump agreed with Chairman Xi that his concentration
camps were "the right thing to do" as long as Xi continued to buy soybeans
from American farms!

Art of the deal!

------
seemslegit
Are they trying to imply that the hair itself comes from Xinjiang prisoners or
just that the wigs are made by forced labor ?

------
ericmay
> “If this highly suspicious, 13-ton shipment of human hair indeed turns out
> to be linked to the Uighur concentration camps, then this is a new low —
> even for the Chinese Communist Party — and they will have to answer to the
> world community for their actions,” National Security Council spokesperson
> John Ullyot tells Axios.

> Numerous female survivors have said women's heads were shaved when they were
> admitted to the camps.

I don't even know what to say about this, if it's true.

~~~
rasz
It didnt bother american companies all that much 80 years ago
[https://www.grunge.com/111619/companies-ties-nazi-
germany/](https://www.grunge.com/111619/companies-ties-nazi-germany/)

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
And slavery didn't bother people 200 years ago. What is your point?

------
Apofis
I was honestly imagining a sweater or something...

